# Betta dividers?



## FRIENDLYFISHIES (Aug 7, 2012)

Ive been searching for a used tank for my tigers and upon doing so I came across a free 10 gal! currently my betta is in a 5.5 gal, but im actually thinking of taking it if its still available. Got me thinking about getting a divider and having 2 bettas, where do you find dividers for 10 gallon tanks? im seeing a lot of dividers for 2.5 gals but nothing for the 10's


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

you can make your own with plexiglas. But two male bettas separated that can still see each other will spend their life flairing at each other. IMO that's alot of stress for the fish.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

you can get a very dark (blue or black) plexiglass..try home depot or somewhere like that..they may even cut it to the size you need...


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

At home depot they have the dark blue thin sheets for less then $5 they are 3'x3 

You can keep your small 5g and make a nice planted tank.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

You can buy pre-made tank dividers like this http://www.amazon.com/Lee`s-Aquariu...?s=pet-supplies&ie=UTF8&qid=1344873920&sr=1-2 or rig up something from report covers and plastic canvas.

http://www.walmart.com/ip/C-Line-Slide-n-Grip-Binding-Bars-for-Report-Covers/14915933 

You use silicone to hold the clips in and slide the sheet into for a removable divider. Any divider that you can remove has a chance that fish will get past it.

If you use a solid divider, be sure to filter both sides (multiple sponge filters work)


----------

